# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  راست چین کردن قالب html

## mohammad3690

سلام من یک قالب html دارم چطور می توانم راست چین اش کنم یعنی منوها را از چپ بیارم راست

----------


## colors

درود 

باید بتونی فایل CSSش رو ویرایش کنی.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

قالب و بزارید اینجا تا کمکتون کنم با تغییر یکی دو دستور این کار عملی نیست..

----------


## ravand

اگه از من مي پرسي بهترين روش استفاده از اين كدهاست:
<div align="right"></div>
روش هاي زيادي هست ولي اين بيشتر جواب ميده

----------


## farnooshhp

دوستان عزیز من هم مشکل مشابه دارم! خسته شدم از بس نوشتم float:right ، text-align:right ، direction :rtl و هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتم!
بعضی قالب ها انگار اصلا فارسی شدنی نیستن! البته توی فایرفاکس و اکسپلورر درست نشون میده و فارسی و راست چین میشه ولی تو گوگل کروم راست چین نمیشه کسی این مشکلو داره؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

دوست من قالبتون رو ضمیمه کنید تا ببینم..

----------


## مهدی امینی

درود
منم همین مشکل رو دارم
کدهای css قالب رو اینجا میزارم

----------


## erfanPA

> اگه از من مي پرسي بهترين روش استفاده از اين كدهاست:
> <div align="right"></div>
> روش هاي زيادي هست ولي اين بيشتر جواب ميده


منم همین مشکل رو داشتم. این روشی که گفتید جواب داد و واقعا عالی بود. ممنون

----------


## ravand

> منم همین مشکل رو داشتم. این روشی که گفتید جواب داد و واقعا عالی بود. ممنون


این تاپیکی که باز کردی خیلی قدیمیه.
فکر میکنم این روش قدیمی شده درسته که کار میکنه ولی استاندارد نیست. 
با سایت https://validator.w3.org چک کن.

----------


## annazand2

سلام با عرض معذرت از صاحب تاپیک
منم یه سوال مرتبط دارم
وقتی یه قالب دانلود می کنیم چطور باید توی سایت که با  asp‌ درست کردیم نصب کنیم؟
من تا حالا از قالب آماده استفاده نکردم 
اگر ممکنه ساده برام توضیح بدید ممنون

----------

